# Monitor Will Not Wake From Power-Saving Mode



## AsianXL (Dec 2, 2008)

Once every couple of days when my monitor goes into power-saving mode, it will not wake up, no matter what keys I type, or how many mouse clicks I do. My power-saving settings within Windows 8.1 is set to No hibernation or sleep, so the PC is running while my monitor is in power-saving mode. I need to do a manual restart on my tower in order to re-start Windows. I suspect the OS may have something to do with it.

There are no BSOD errors that I see.

My hardware is as follow:
AMD X4 630 (OC)
12GB DDR3 RAM
256GB Crucial MX100 SSD
ATI RADEON 7790 1GB
and a few other HD's.

Thank you!


----------



## AsianXL (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

Since when and did u try system restore?


----------



## AsianXL (Dec 2, 2008)

sunnysky50m said:


> Since when and did u try system restore?


Since I installed a fresh copy of Windows 8.1

System restore would be useless in this case.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Your monitor goes into standby (power saving mode) by itself while Windows is running?


----------



## AsianXL (Dec 2, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> Your monitor goes into standby (power saving mode) by itself while Windows is running?


Yes, I set it to 10 minutes then the monitor goes into power-saving mode.

My hard drive does not sleep.


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

Is hibernation disabled?

Was this a OEM Win 8.1 image recovery or install with correct drivers from hidden partition?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

What's the make and model of the monitor? How is it connected to the gpu (hdmi | vga | dvi)? Are you using any adapters eg dvi-vga adapter? Kindly state if you are using video related adapters with the monitor, eg splitters, multi display adapters etc and if you have a multi monitor setup. 
It seems your monitor does not respond to events that would wake it up eg mouse movement, key press... 

Since you reinstalled Windows, make sure you install drivers for ALL devices. Get to the manufacturer's website of your pc/motherboard and download the latest available drivers for all devices. Start with chipset drivers and reboot, the install the rest of the drivers. Visit the manufacturer's website of your gpu and get drivers for it and install those too. Your monitor may also require specialised drivers and not the generic ones that are included with Windows. These are required for proper interaction between your system and monitor.

Also make sure the video cable is plugged in tight on both the monitor and gpu or try a different cable if you can get access to one.


----------

